

Ask HN: What are your thoughts on the HN scoring algorithm and penalty policy? - justinelof

I personally think that there is good content being missed and am annoyed when something gets randomly pushed down when it&#x27;s obviously getting a lot of attention. Just curious what others think.
======
brudgers
Please clarify: Is your complaint that HN is too much like Reddit, or not
enough?

~~~
justinelof
Neither, this wasn't a comparison to Reddit, tho I see why you would make that
parallel.

